# Sky insurance multi car quote, winning



## rageyourdream (Feb 19, 2007)

Just wanted to thank Alex Kinrade and sky insurance for sorting me out a great quote on my 3 vehicles and also all the time and back and forth Alex put into getting me the best price. 

Great customer service thanks again I'd highly recommend these guys to anyone.


----------

